# [Solved] Thinkpad T410 microphone disabled

## Buffoon

When my laptop boots at some point when openrc runs the Mic Mute light comes on and the mic is muted. The button is unresponsive. All ideas how to start troubleshooting this issue are welcome. Unfortunately I have no SystemRescue or any other install/liveCD available for testing. (I'm living in a shelter with my laptop, my home and all my equipment in it got destroyed by flood). I have Thinkpad extras enabled in kernel.Last edited by Buffoon on Thu Sep 15, 2016 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shadow_code

Hey Buffoon,

first we need some more informations. 

Do you use a WM or a DE? Which do you use?

Can you unmute your mic with the alsamixer?

If you only use a WM: Did you configure your buttons via ACPI-events?

Greets

----------

## Buffoon

I'm using plain OpenBox. All other buttons/combinations just work, didn't configure anything. Microphone stays muted regardless what I do in alsamixer.

----------

## shadow_code

Heyya,

Hmm... Are you using pulseaudio? If so, try unmuting your mic with pavucontrol.

Try 

```
 arecord --list-devices 
```

Do it lists your mic?

Greetings, shadow

----------

## Buffoon

No pulse, mic not listed with arecord. It is enabled in BIOS.

----------

## Buffoon

Solved: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Microphone_Mute_Button

----------

